# ifr versus ffr



## amykwhitt (Sep 8, 2015)

When coding for a hospital do you code ifr 93571 with a 52 modifier? Our physicians are sometimes doing both ifr/ffr but on the occasion that they only do an ifr I didn't know if we needed to charge 93571 with 52 modifier for reduced service.


----------

